# Solar contractors recommendations in NJ



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

This is what I have been dealing with trying to transition my home’s solar system:
My question:
What is the process for transitioning a home solar system connected to the grid over to a stand-alone system which will temporarily disconnect from the grid with an automatic transfer switch so that the home will be solely powered by the solar system till the grid turns back on?
I contacted the original installation company:
([email protected])
Thank you for reaching out. Trinity Solar only installs grid-tied solar systems. My suggestion would be to reach out to Sunnova to see if they can provide you with some options.
I contacted the contracted solar account company:
([email protected])
Thank you for contacting Sunnova regarding disconnecting the grid. Please reach out to your utility company in regards to disconnecting the grid. Should you have additional questions, please do not hesitate to reach our customer service team for further assistance.
I contacted a few generic solar companies:
(Can’t remember name of generic solar company spoke on phone)
Can’t modify another company’s system, contact the original installation company
([email protected])
In most cases we would need to stay "tied" to the grid. This is what keeps the warranties in tact. You could add storage to the new system so you can use the power that you collect before pulling from the grid.
But offered no further information
I contacted my utility company:
(JCP&L)
I can understand your frustration. The utility’s only role regarding solar is to reviews the engineering plans submitted to us by the customer or the customer’s solar company and either approve or deny. The only reason we are involved in that aspect is that it will be connected to our infrastructure. We do not do any design or construction work of any kind. A solar company (yours or a new one) would need to be the ones to design and modify your system. We cannot recommend any particular solar company however.
So no one is stepping up to the plate and I’m still back at the point where I started a month ago
I'm also a little gun shy about finding the right company because dealing with the original company I inquired about receiving RECS and was told that it wasn't being done anymore only to find out later after the contract was signed and non cancelable that this wasn't actually true.
So, with so many companies out there and my internet investigation\search not really pointing to any one company being more creditable than the next, is there any company that the majority of users find reputable that would assist me in this transition?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

If you have a transfer switch that should mean that just flipping that will put you on your solar system only. Then call and have your power turned off so you are not paying that bill.

I'm guessing you are asking more than you asked though? Do you not know what your KWH usage is and how much your batteries hold and how long it takes to charge them? Is that your question in that you need to know all that and how it actually works?


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

012345 said:


> If you have a transfer switch that should mean that just flipping that will put you on your solar system only. Then call and have your power turned off so you are not paying that bill.
> 
> I'm guessing you are asking more than you asked though? Do you not know what your KWH usage is and how much your batteries hold and how long it takes to charge them? Is that your question in that you need to know all that and how it actually works?


No, unfortunately I do not have a transfer switch. I have a system that was connected to the house that is connected to the main town's electrical grid. When the town's power goes out, then my system goes out as well as they don't want my system charged and electrocuting any power workers repairing the grid. I would like my system to disconnect in times of power shut downs so as to work independently so as my power remains active. This would need to be done via some type of a transfer switch. I would also need a battery back up system to allow the system to charge so as at night time, if the town system is still out, I have stored energy. I'm trying to find a company who could make this change for me. So far everyone is telling me to call everyone else.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Got it. So you are basically feeding the grid and getting a lower power bill. I'm not an electrician but know how it all works pretty much enough to wire my own things and panels. What you want probably would require a permit for sure but one option is to install a separate panel and have that panel as your "solar" power input and it will only be on with the pull of the transfer switch. You can good how to install a separate panel and transfer switch or there are a lot of youtube videos. But, to be on solar you will need the properly sized inverter and enough batteries to run everything when the system cannot charge (dark, rain, snow, etc). You will need enough panels to charge the batteries given the solar hours at your location in a 4 to 6 hour cycle.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Sounds like what you really want is simply a Solar Generator though.


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

012345 said:


> Got it. So you are basically feeding the grid and getting a lower power bill. I'm not an electrician but know how it all works pretty much enough to wire my own things and panels. What you want probably would require a permit for sure but one option is to install a separate panel and have that panel as your "solar" power input and it will only be on with the pull of the transfer switch. You can good how to install a separate panel and transfer switch or there are a lot of youtube videos. But, to be on solar you will need the properly sized inverter and enough batteries to run everything when the system cannot charge (dark, rain, snow, etc). You will need enough panels to charge the batteries given the solar hours at your location in a 4 to 6 hour cycle.


Yes, that's absolutely it in a nutshell, just a bit beyond me right at this point so that's why I'm looking for a "reputable" company to do it.


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

012345 said:


> Sounds like what you really want is simply a Solar Generator though.


Well a solar generator would be nice for a handful of things but won't do everything I would need for any great length of time. I already have the existing system, I just want to use it properly and most efficiently


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Home Depot can do solar generator systems. May be a free advise way to start.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

byekryam said:


> Well a solar generator would be nice for a handful of things but won't do everything I would need for any great length of time. I already have the existing system, I just want to use it properly and most efficiently


Some solar generators can use existing panels and many have enough. May not be as much of an uplift as getting batteries and all.


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

012345 said:


> Home Depot can do solar generator systems. May be a free advise way to start.


I'm assuming you're talking about more than a portable type. Not exactly sure what the difference between a solar generator and a solar system are


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I have a solar generator as my only power source for a full wood working shop. Does fine running tools all day.


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

Ecoflow and Jackery are the only type solar generators I know


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

byekryam said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about more than a portable type. Not exactly sure what the difference between a solar generator and a solar system are


Just that it is more self contained with inverter and batteries. They have some pretty hefty units..


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

012345 said:


> I have a solar generator as my only power source for a full wood working shop. Does fine running tools all day.


Do you have a model number, brand, example?


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

byekryam said:


> Ecoflow and Jackery are the only type solar generators I know


Check out TITAN


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

012345 said:


> Check out TITAN


Thanks, will research this!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a solar installation dedicated only to my well pump. It has a Grundfos IO-101 switch box. That automatically switches from a generator (in your case, the grid) to the solar power if the generator (grid) goes down. ...

...Although I use it in reverse-- If the the sun isn't up to snuff, I manually switch the grid on and the solar goes off. See section 2.5 here http://sunshineworks.com/downloads/SunshineWorks - Grundfos IO50, IO101 and CU200 wiring.pdf

It seems to me you could just have any electrician (I'm not willing to learn electrical work by unsupervised trial & error DIY projects) put any main circuit breaker on your grid service access line that you could flip manually whenever you wanted to run on the solar array. Install batteries/regulator/inverter as needed. Your solar is useless as a back-up unless you have batteries.

As i see it, grid tied solar is a scam-- in many states you are not allowed to use the solar alone when the grid goes down for the safety reason noted in your post-- dangerous for utility linemen. You pau 10s of 1000s of bucks so you can save $50 a month on electric bills and have no back up energy security. Stupid.


----------



## byekryam (7 mo ago)

doc- said:


> I have a solar installation dedicated only to my well pump. It has a Grundfos IO-101 switch box. That automatically switches from a generator (in your case, the grid) to the solar power if the generator (grid) goes down. ...
> 
> ...Although I use it in reverse-- If the the sun isn't up to snuff, I manually switch the grid on and the solar goes off. See section 2.5 here http://sunshineworks.com/downloads/SunshineWorks - Grundfos IO50, IO101 and CU200 wiring.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks and whole heartedly agree!


----------

